# Pripyat - Hospital #126



## UrbanX (Apr 30, 2012)

This is another one that I’ve been asking to do for years, but again I’ve been told it’s inaccessible in summer. Luckily it’s now winter, and I finally get my chance. 







The basement apparently contains liquidators uniforms, which are dangerously radioactive. 

Deciding I should be safe and get as far away as possible. So as soon as my guide was distracted, I ran to the roof.   

Out of breath, and frantically searching utility cupboards, I found the ladder to the roof. 











[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1EBaSJL-Wo[/ame]

I climbed back down the dodgy ladder into the darkness. I met up with my guide and tried not to act out of breath. 

Waiting list:





Corridor porn: 





Examination table: 





Hooks: 





You still get waiting room chairs like this now:










Prescription pad (dated 1986) 





26 year old urine sample:





Patient records: 





















Lift: 










Cheers for looking.


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely photos bud and to think there is a chance no-one will ever be allowed inside these places again


----------



## KingRat (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome stuff fella, insanely jealous. One quick question, does this mean there are another 125 hospitals for you to report on ?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 30, 2012)

They don't come much better than your reports mate! 

Hopefully they change their minds about letting people in, I'm sure they will though!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 30, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Awesome stuff fella, insanely jealous. One quick question, does this mean there are another 125 hospitals for you to report on ?



Yes. 
They are over the Ukraine though. 

There is an old Soviet Sanatorium which hasn't changed since the old days, in Yalta (Not sure what # it is)which is still in use... 

... So I've booked myself in for two nights in July!  
I'll bloody need it after the trip I've planned to get there! 



> They don't come much better than your reports mate!
> Hopefully they change their minds about letting people in, I'm sure they will though!



Cheers Dude. In typical Ukrainian fashion it's all up in the air. There's now copmpanies offering tours "Inside and outside of buildings" But speaking to my guy, they don't manage it. 
It's been his job to turn them away, and the reactions have been understandably less than favourable. 

I'm hoping that a couple of people will start to slip in here and there, and blind eyes, and bribes will start to slowly drift back in and things will become more casual. 

I'm wearing him down to do me a deal next year: 
I propose we book and pay for a full 16 person tour, but only two of us go in with him:

With just three of us in the city, he's gotta let us in the buildings!?


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 30, 2012)

Another fantastic set of pictures. Your reports are allways first class


----------



## night crawler (Apr 30, 2012)

And I bet you really wanted to get down the cellar. Excellent a ever.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome Report. Stunning Pictures.


----------



## abel101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brilliant Mate!

I watched a few of your videos the other day very cool shots and you capture a perfect feel of the place!


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 30, 2012)

Absolutely bloody awesome! There can be no other documentation of Pripyat as comprehensive, as well photo'd and with as much empathy as the reports you've put together. Thanks for sharing it all 

-RR


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 30, 2012)

> Cheers Dude. In typical Ukrainian fashion it's all up in the air. There's now copmpanies offering tours "Inside and outside of buildings" But speaking to my guy, they don't manage it.
> It's been his job to turn them away, and the reactions have been understandably less than favourable.
> 
> I'm hoping that a couple of people will start to slip in here and there, and blind eyes, and bribes will start to slowly drift back in and things will become more casual.
> ...



I can fully understand why they have put a stop to people going into the buildings but it's a huge shame... so many memories trapped inside them!

Seems like a cracking deal that your trying to make him and hopefully it works out! It probably won't be too long until you are living over there!


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> I can fully understand why they have put a stop to people going into the buildings but it's a huge shame... so many memories trapped inside them!
> 
> Seems like a cracking deal that your trying to make him and hopefully it works out! It probably won't be too long until you are living over there!



Cheers dude. They are a state. 

We're all urbexers, uased to it. Walking across floors where you can see nails and you know there are joists. Testing every single step first etc. But you're average tourist who is used to red roped areas, and absolute safety... But you have to treat everyone the same, and that has to be the most accident prone.  

It has been discussed at lengh with getting somewhere over there. Property is seriously cheap. I have 20 days holiday allocation per year at work - I have already booked 17 days in the Ukraine


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 1, 2012)

yeah pretty jealous, really great photos dude, that "chair" looks seriously uncomfortable, what the hell are them weird "arms" all about? haha


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 1, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Cheers dude. They are a state.
> 
> We're all urbexers, uased to it. Walking across floors where you can see nails and you know there are joists. Testing every single step first etc. But you're average tourist who is used to red roped areas, and absolute safety... But you have to treat everyone the same, and that has to be the most accident prone.
> 
> It has been discussed at lengh with getting somewhere over there. Property is seriously cheap. I have 20 days holiday allocation per year at work - I have already booked 17 days in the Ukraine



I think most people probably look at a floor and think "that's safe as it's still there" and ignore the fact that those buildings have been left in a derelict state for many years, exposed to all weather conditions. It's at that moment in time accidents will happen.

I haven't looked into how much the property is before typing this but if it's cheaper than staying in a hotel each time (and you do go every year after all!) it's probably a cracking idea...all you need then is to become a guide


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2012)

Another great report! thanks for sharing.


----------



## kellisurbex (May 1, 2012)

excellent report, really would love to visit!


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> yeah pretty jealous, really great photos dude, that "chair" looks seriously uncomfortable, what the hell are them weird "arms" all about? haha



They're to hold a ladies legs during examination of her "Petit-Pripyat"...


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 1, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> They're to hold a ladies legs during examination of her "Petit-Pripyat"...



 Very well said!


----------



## King Al (May 2, 2012)

Great pics UX, like the roof pics!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 4, 2012)

Fantastic shots there dude, thanks for sharing more Pripyat goodness


----------



## Ratters (May 4, 2012)

Excellent stuff as usual from here


----------



## UrbanX (May 4, 2012)

Cheers guys and gals, it really means a lot. I'm still only halfway through my third extended urbex here. 

It's such an incredible world. You kinda get blinded by the quality of urbex. I'm going to post a dancing hall and bus station next. They're nothing impressive for Pripyat really, but are actually really good explores, and I don't think anyone has done the,m before. Sure I could post a million HDR photos of the ferris wheel, but what's the point? Plus the dancing hall was VERY radioactive!!! Ooops!  

lts weird to think that I was the last person to enter any of these places (All building are now off limits, and it's actually enforced) so I feel the need to document it as completely as I can. 

Cant believe it's all just still sat there right now... curtains blowing in the wind, no chance of access for anyone, it's just not gettin seen. Such a shame.


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 5, 2012)

Nice pictures, why use the ladder when there was a lift  .


----------



## Stussy (May 8, 2012)

Fantastic report as always, your ability to run from your guide is always interesting, I think he must half expect it haha!


----------



## John_D (May 8, 2012)

Fantastic explore, loved the video, BUT, when panning, please turn MUCH slower, the panned shot is akin to being on a fairground ride.


----------

